# Confused about tests post miscarriage - any help much appreciated



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hi

I'm 42 in a couple of weeks time (eeeek!).  I've had one miscarriage after natural conception, and a further miscarriage after my first round of IVF. 

Unfortunately the NHS wouldn't carry out investigations at the time of my SMM (Surgical Miscarriage Management) because there needs to have been 3 miscarriages before they will investigate.  A bit frustrating as I've since been advised that they should have carried our investigations given both my age and difficulty conceiving. Wish I'd have known this at the time as I'd have pushed for these tests, but too late now.

I'm pretty realistic about the miscarriages likely being down to my age, however my IVF clinic has advised that I can have a blood test for Natural Killer Cells which I've decided to do. 

At the same time they can test for Karyotype but my specialist has suggested that there is no point, as there is no treatment for Karytype issues. That's where I am confused - why offer the Karytype test if there is no treatment following a bad result?  Do people have this test to decide whether or not IVF will ever work? If so, shouldn't it be offered to everyone before any IVF as what's the point in going through it if the results of a Karytype tests are bad?  I'm so confused!!

The other advice given was not to wait - go for another cycle of IVF asap.  I've read elsewhere on the forum that some clinics insist you wait for a few months in order to recover.  I'm waiting for AF after my last miscarriage and have been told to start again as soon as AF comes.  I'm happy about this, as given my age I don't want to wait. But why do some clinics say 'recover for 3-6months' and others say 'get going fast' Is it just different opinions?? 

Thanks for any comments!!  I'm going    !


----------

